# Raps' Fans--BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi everyone, welcome to BBB.net, one of the most fun loving Raptors internet message boards around.

BBB.net is about providing a mature forum, for fans to post and discuss about their favorite teams, potential trades and much more. BBB.net is safe-for-work, and safe to browse with your family and friends.

My name is speedythief and I'm a Moderator of the Raptors forum. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. 

Your Raptors' Forum Moderator(s) are:

vigilante (click here to pm vigilante);
Budweiser_Boy(click here to pm Budweiser_Boy);
madman (click here to pm madman);
Juzt_Sick03 (click here to pm Juzt_Sick03);
speedythief (click here to pm speedythief);
Petey (click here to pm Petey).

We can all help answer your questions.

For those whom still are browsing, sign up it's free.

Here is the link to get your free account. 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick 2 minute process. *For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*

Enjoy yourself!
speedy


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

C'mon, every day I see two members browsing the board and eight guests lurking. I know you are out there. Go ahead and register. Start posting. It's much better.

I used to watch conversations and kept my opinions to myself. You don't understand how much you will learn, and how quickly, by engaging people here.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Yeah i lurked for a month or so before before signing up, but immediately got into it once I signed up.

I love this new quick reply thing at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

My name is Petey, I'm the Community Moderator of the Altantic Division, if you guys need anything I'll be around to reply, as well or you can PM me too.

-Petey


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Alright, I saw one new member today. He or she hasn't posted yet but they are able to do so when they want to. I'm looking forward to seeing more new users register. We're still getting a lot of lurkers. Trust me, it's much better on this side of the fence!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

The lurkers outnumber the members right now. Guys, if it's spam you're worried about, the site doesn't send anything but a single confirmation email to your account. You're not added to any mailing lists or anything bad like that. Your email is safe. So sign up already and help us out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

25 guests?

Register and take part in some fun Raptors discussion guys!!!

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

21 guests right now, comeone fellas sign up!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Yeah, I'm seeing 15 guests right now. Sign up and start posting. Everyone who does agrees that it's much more fun than lurking. Lets continue to build this forum.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Yesterday a bunch of guests / lurkers just signed up... as you can see.

It's free guys!

-Petey


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Support the raptors!!! it's fun talking to these wierdos... :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Sign up and get free rep points from me! 19 points, just waiting for you! You know you waaaaaaaaaaaaaant it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Free rep points from me as well.
Any new member who posts in this thread, will get rep points from me.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

18 (9 members & 9 guests)
9 guests?
Come on guys, sign up.. 
It only takes a moment.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

heh they probably have no email or something


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



BaLLiStiX17 said:


> heh they probably have no email or something


Welcome to the forum!
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

I hope to see some more new members before the season is over. Please register and post.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

There are currently 8 guests lurking in here.
Come on guys, don't be shy.
Click here  to sign up.
It's free!


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

PPlz, trust me,, sign up, i signed up a few weeks ago, and i go on everyday and get nerws on everything about the Raptors... :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



DwayneWade said:


> PPlz, trust me,, sign up, i signed up a few weeks ago, and i go on everyday and get nerws on everything about the Raptors... :clap:


Should have taken the message down when you were lurking... 

j/k Buuuddy!



-Joe C.


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

lol Its all Good :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Come on guys, where is the support?
We're Canada's Team. It's easy to join, and it's free!


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

we Ride togetha, We die togetha,, CANADA..... :clap: 

SIGN UP :biggrin:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

I see a lot of lurkers out there right now. Sign up for free, post, and get free reputation points from me! Do it tonight and join the conversations.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

I been posting for more than two years now... how come i dont got no points or nothing! haha.. 

of course i took all of last season off from posting.. but hook me up! haha


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

is it too late to sign up for the bash brothers fan club?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



charlz said:


> is it too late to sign up for the bash brothers fan club?


No, but you might not be able to get an official T-Shirt. I think Swirsk's inventory is cleared to make room for Red Rocket and Brazillian Beast shirts.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



speedythief said:


> No, but you might not be able to get an official T-Shirt. I think Swirsk's inventory is cleared to make room for Red Rocket and Brazillian Beast shirts.


ah yes and if they draft Tiago will it be the brazillian beast bash brothers?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



charlz said:


> ah yes and if they draft Tiago will it be the brazillian beast bash brothers?


I was thinking more along the lines of the Beach Boys, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

what do rep points do


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



Benis007 said:


> what do rep points do


Once you get enough points, girls will want to date you.


Actually, nothing, really. Those little green boxes below your username grow into a long string. When you rate other people it affects their reputation more. Supposedly people with high reputation points are taken more seriously, or whatnot.

Some people are into it.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

wait till i tell my mom that my rep power is growing by the day.... 

maybe she'll let me have coke with dinner... maybe she'll let me stay up to watch the Suns game on saturday


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

We're going to have a lot of guests around here today. I'd like to see a few of you take a moment to register (free) and post. We welcome your opinion! And you will receive a good amount of reputation points from me and some others to get you started on the right foot on the site.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Excited with the new rookies that the Raptors have drafted? 
Sign up now! 
It's free!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



speedythief said:


> Once you get enough points, girls will want to date you.
> 
> 
> Actually, nothing, really. Those little green boxes below your username grow into a long string. When you rate other people it affects their reputation more. Supposedly people with high reputation points are taken more seriously, or whatnot.
> ...


*cough* *cough*


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

This is a really nice site, but i think we should have more competitions. Like sig, wallpaper, and flag competitions. We cant even put up a sig right now.

Thanks


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



Spyda said:


> This is a really nice site, but i think we should have more competitions. Like sig, wallpaper, and flag competitions. We cant even put up a sig right now.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the site! Repped & paid.

What do you mean "we can't even put up a sig right now"?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



speedythief said:


> What do you mean "we can't even put up a sig right now"?


I think he's referring to sigs with flashy pics and the like on it.


----------



## raptors_cavaliers (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Did anyone hear they probably won't buy out jalen rose


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



raptors_cavaliers said:


> Did anyone hear they probably won't buy out jalen rose


Yeah, I don't think it was ever that likely raptors_cavaliers.

You must be happy Donyell went to the Cavs, eh?

Welcome to the site. Repped & paid.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

OK Guests, let us here your opinions on the Raptors

Here is the link to register for your free account
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/register.php?s=&action=signup

After you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.

Go ahead and join in the fun.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*



speedythief said:


> Once you get enough points, girls will want to date you.


:laugh:


----------



## LethalWeaponCB4 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Just registered because I like the knowledge of Basketball that people have here. I however have my own Raptors Forum. Some of you here may know it. Its called Raptors Fever and I am the admin of it. However I just want to talk on other forums about the Raptors because I know there are lots of fans out there


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

I just signed up yesterday...i love supporting the Raptors! and im really excited about this upcoming season! Now were are my REP points!!....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

14 guests? 14 GUESTS?! Sign up guys, it's really that simple!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

i actually ran into BBB by accident
but here i am
i love the raptors, and ive yet to find optimistic members of the community who love and appreciate those dinosaurs like i do

for those interested, go over to the New Jersey Nets forum, there's a thread comparing Nenad Krstic and Chris Bosh

Go represent your boy,

looking forward to the season,

dj_frontz


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

By accident? How, exactly?

Thanks for registering!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

115 Guests/Lurkers!

Wow!

Register and take part guys!

-Petey


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

I have absolutely no idea how I ran into this site but I've joined. And I've had a hell of a time. =D


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Bosh, Rose & Raps' Fans! BBB.net Welcomes You! Guests? Sign up, it's 100% Free!!!*

Once I joined I lost 17 pounds and a dress size in 2 weeks.

Thanks you BBB.NET!


----------

